# Wolverine I-90 EPX 10" Work Boots NIB



## troutalex33

Wolverine boots 12EW 
brand new , never worn , original box . Original price $185+tax .
Asking $140 
Text or pm 
Ship on your dime if needed 
Located 45 /beltway 8 south area 
832-531-9811


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33

O,b.o.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33

Sold 
Thanks 2cool 
Please delete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

